# My pooch Cassie - Bichon Frise



## DaisyXo (Sep 10, 2012)

Cassie the bichon frise 2 years old 


































:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great pics..love the beach one..:thumbup:


----------



## DaisyXo (Sep 10, 2012)

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Great pics..love the beach one..:thumbup:


Thanks she is a beauty


----------



## salukibel (Sep 17, 2012)

What a cutie, great photos too! I love Bichons, such lovely personalities.


----------

